# WoW Avatar



## Whitesun (20. Juni 2007)

Wer kennt eine Seite mit schönen WoW-Avataren für Foren? Bin irgendwie zu faul und zu unkreativ, um selber welche zu erstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greetz, Whity


----------



## Monolith (20. Juni 2007)

Ich kennen nun keine spezielle Seite, allerdings gibt es viele Seiten und User, welche einem kostenlos Avatare erstellen. Außerdem kannste dir ja auch Avatare aus anderen Foren "klauen" und sie selbst benutzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten einfach nach einem schönem Bild suchen und es in 100x100 bringen  - soviel Arbeit ist es auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IronBrutzler (20. Juni 2007)

Wenn du mir ein bild schickst/links kann ich dir auch ein AvA machen musst nur sagen wie es ungefähr aussehen soll,also ob dein name drin sein soll und all sowas.


----------



## downESIR (20. Juni 2007)

Biete auch meine bescheidenen Dienste an, falls du was brauchst, einfach melden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (21. Juni 2007)

wenn du weiblich bist biete ich natürlich auch meine dienste an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn du männlichb ist, nur dienste zum avatar erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne spaß beiseite ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhr 

avas zu erstellen is ned so ein großes ding, aber wenn du keine lust zeit hast, auch kein problem
gib einfach das bild mit paar angaben was du haben willst hier ins forum
und dann helfen die paar leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitesun (21. Juni 2007)

Also ich bin ziemlich weiblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Könnt ja mal auf meinem Profil vorbeischauen.

Aber danke für die Angebote! Ich finde einfach nur kein gutes Bild, das ist es eigentlich...


----------



## b1ubb (21. Juni 2007)

naja was soll denn rauf auf das bild ??? 

ein char ?
ein model ? 
nur ein schriftzug mit gutem hintergrund ? 

kA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bLiNk-182! (21. Juni 2007)

Bin zwar Männlich hrhr aber würde gerne einen Gnom (Magier) als Avatar haben könnt ihr mir da was basteln?^^


----------



## Whitesun (22. Juni 2007)

Eine menschliche Priesterin im Profil, das würde so meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen...^^


----------



## vassargo (22. Juni 2007)

aehm, ich koennt dir auch eins machen, bin auch n maedel, dann brauchste wenigstens keine angst haben vonwegen gegenleistugn oder so ; D

mussu mir nur ne naehere beschreibung geben oder vielleicht n screenshot machen, von deiner wunsch priesterin.


----------



## Riane (22. Juni 2007)

ich würd dir dazu raten, ein lustiges bild zu nehmen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


irgendwo zu klauen geht schnell, oder halt google.(irgendwas) benutzen. :>

lustiges bild > alle andere bilder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ahja falls du dich doch für ein selbergebasteltes avatar entscheidest, b1ubb > all! :> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IronBrutzler (22. Juni 2007)

Whitesun schrieb:


> Aber danke für die Angebote! Ich finde einfach nur kein gutes Bild, das ist es eigentlich...


Guck doch einfach mal hier:
Devianart

da gibts tausend selbstgemalte bilder von wircklich allem was du dir vorstellen kannst, vom Mitellalter bild eines Palas bist hin zu moderne picaso bildern.


----------



## Scharferdolch (22. Juni 2007)

ne weiss och nit wo man die her bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkeyrama (22. Juni 2007)

Also, ich würde mir gern mit dem Modelviewer einen avatar machen, aber das problem an der ganzen sache ist. das ich nicht weiß was für einstellungen ich bei animated gif speichern machen muss damit es flüssig und ohne ruckeln abläuft


----------



## LexM (3. Februar 2008)

Hi also ich würde auch gerne ein avatar haben nur ich will es selber machen kann mir einer von euch sagen wo ich die programme dafür her bekomme `?

mfg LexM   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (3. Februar 2008)

Wie wärs mit:

http://www.sp-studio.de/

*g*


----------



## Ceilyn (3. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

kann mir auch einer ein schoenes machen? ^^ 

hab eine Blutelfin priesterin ... 
dunkle lange haare ... lieb freund und sympathisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja oder so aehnlich ^^ 

Danke ^^


----------



## LexM (3. Februar 2008)

Neeee kein south park bitte  
ich würde gern ein wow haben so wie das (ist geklaut)


----------



## Ceilyn (4. Februar 2008)

push


----------



## b1ubb (4. Februar 2008)

LexM schrieb:


> Neeee kein south park bitte
> ich würde gern ein wow haben so wie das (ist geklaut)



wie wäre es dann wenn du auf die seite gehst

deine char daten eingibst - und du dann die sig bekommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batlec (9. November 2008)

Ich habe mal 21 Avatare erstellt in der Größe 100x100 Pixel und einer Auflösung von 75dpi wenn euch einer gefällt nehmt ihn euch einfach und habt Spaß mit ihm.Wünsche,Kritik etc. per PN oder ICQ.
Ihr findet die Avatare auf meinem Webspace in diesem Ordner (http://b00f00.b0.buffed.de/WoW) (buffed muss durch ohost ersetzt werden in dem Link)


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

LexM schrieb:


> Neeee kein south park bitte
> ich würde gern ein wow haben so wie das (ist geklaut)


unten steht dick und fett allvatar.com und du siehst es net?^^


----------



## Shadowdagger (13. November 2008)

@batlec

Danke dir vielmals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ava nr 9 gefällt mir sehr gut und auch die anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Reeespeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem sinne
S.D.


----------

